# Spanish early music editions



## Duron (Feb 1, 2009)

For those who may be interested:

ARS HISPANA is a non-profit cultural association created in 2007. Its purpose is to recover the Spanish musical heritage with conferences, editions, recordings and concerts. To this end, they collaborate with various institutions and music groups, thus bringing to light the rich Spanish and Hispano-American musical heritage from the 16th to the 19th century.

http://arshispana.com/en


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Website looks very good, sincere compliments.


----------

